# do it yourself boat kits



## rockdamage (Mar 11, 2014)

prefer to build your own boat
DIY boat kit
engine will be mounted and test run.
the rest is up to you

blazer 17/52 standard rake
24" live well
merc 60/40 jet with big tiller
choice of river craft or haulrite trialer

kit includes: perf flooring, braces, ruber trim
carpet and glue
2- seats choice of collor w/ mounts
2-stainless steel seat bases
6 gal fuel tank

10425.00
BUCKSHOT MARINE VANBUREN MO 573-718-0030
JUST 1.5m north on M hwy


----------

